# cyclogest side effects



## wsj (Feb 4, 2006)

hi - just in the TWW of my 3rd cycle and taking the dreaded cyclogest.  Just wondered if anyone else is is bloated, crampy and gassy on this? Also, whether anyone has looked into whether these side effects have any negative impact on the likelihood of a successful implantation - I ask because I can't believe that all that 'activity' down there doesn't have some effect on the poor old embies trying to cling on.

be interested in other peoples' experience

wendy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've just had ET today & have been using cyclogest since EC on Tuesday.
I mentioned to consultant that I'm feeling very bloated on the bum bullets & he has written me a prescription of Crinone which he said is a vaginal cream & applied in same way as thrush creams are with an applicator.  He said its fairly expensive (private script) but hey, anythings better than this horrid bloated, windy feeling !!

As for how the cyclogest side effects implantation - to be honest I don't think it will be detrimental...just uncomfortable.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi

I am in my 2ww too, on cyclogest and crinone. I have been very bloated during whole IVF treatment, but the cyclogest does seem to have made it worse. I found that it gave me tummy pains when I used the 'back door' and that its more comfortable vaginally for me. 

I have no idea about effects on embies - like you, I just hope that its ok.

x


----------



## wsj (Feb 4, 2006)

hi - thanks for your replies. IF i have to go through this again i will definitely see about getting some crinone.

fingers crossed there's no adverse effects other than the discomfort and slightly anti-social nature of the symptoms!


----------



## jane70 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi everyone
I'm sure the cyclogest cant have any adverse effects on the embies or they wouldn't give it to us. I found if I put it in the back door it makes me incredibly uncomfortable and constipated. If I put it in the front door, it makes a mess and I wonder if it's having much effect as half or it comes back out! It's the lesser of the evils! I'm feeling very bloated and crampy since EC. I put it down to the EC but maybe it's the cyclogest too?
J x


----------

